
Show HN: Solidity Koans – Learn Ethereum programming through edgecase testing - nczhu
https://soliditykoans.org/
======
nczhu
Hi everyone,

I've been working on this project in my free time. It's an intermediate series
for learning Solidity and smart contract development through TDD. Feedback
welcome!

------
onggunhao
Interesting - seems like a WIP. Will keep updated on the in-progress sections.

